# numerous stack faults



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

I'm not sure what I did but emptied recycle bin and after that could not use this monster . Its a KTX computer with windows98 . Recently replaced modem and was working better than ever . Now when turned on desktop appears then illegal operation , "spool 32 caused a stack fault in module shdocvw.dll at 0177:71701aeb" . I hit close and another pops up saying "mstask caused a stack fault in module kernel32.dll at 017:bff9a9c" again I hit close , norton anti virus appears at bottom left of screen . Another illegal operation saying "explorer caused stack fault in module shdocvw.dll at 177:71701aeb" . Again I hit close and then have to hit control , alt , delete to get to shut down . Tried to reinstall windows98 but still same problems . You all were a great help before . I've confidence in you folks . HELP!!!


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

1) Uninstall Norton
2) Run a repair of IE
3) Test in safe mode

If you have no issue in safe mode, then use msconfig to diagnostic issue. If issue is still present in safe mode, then 
rename iemigrat.dll and reinstall windows.


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

Can not get into machine except maybe dos if told how . Right now I,m looking at screen that says safe mode in all four corners but no buttons . Also when booted into safe mode "explorer caused stack fault msg came on . If you could tell how to delete norton and repair will do . Thanks for your help .


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

If you familiar with DOS command you can try to change the windows shell to progman. Then repair IE from there.

To do so, restart the system to command prompt only and type the following commands:

cd windows <enter>

"edit system.ini"

Change "shell= Progman.exe" and save it

Restart into Program Manager and choose File -> Run -> control appwiz.cpl and try to run a repair of IE.

NOTE: The command that you need to run are in " quotes. Just run them without using the "

The other option is to rename iemigrat.dll and try to reinstall windows 98. Renaming iemigrat.dll will allow windows installation to replace the IE files. The easyest one would be to clean install the OS. If that is not an option , then you could perform a parallel installation to retrive the data.


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

I am not very computer literate but if you are patient with me , the clean install works with me . I'm starting with the machine shut off . Now what ?


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Do you have any data that need to be backed up?

If not is very simple to perform a clean install.

Here is what you need:
1) Windows 98 boot disk
2) Windows 98 installation cd
3)The installation cd for all the applications

NOTE: Clean installing would wipe out or your data. You will need to reinstall all the applications

Please let me know if you would like to proceed so I can post step by step instructions


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

Nothing we need any longer . We've a new machine we use for work so the old one is just to play . Have orig win98 cd , boot disc , driver discs . I'm willing .


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

A) Insert the boot disk you created and start the PC
(B) When you boot to an A:\> prompt format your Drive C: partition:

Type FORMAT C: and press [ENTER]
Press [ENTER] again when prompted for Volume Label

Please let me know if the system is not booting from floppy


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

Got msg saying all info on c drive will be lost do I want to continue . I hit yes now have c:\>


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

hit yes


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

I've hit yes


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

CDR101: Not ready reading drive F
Abort, Retry, Fail 

hit retry 3 times and same msg


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Did you format the drive? If yes
restart the system and boot off the win98 boot disk


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

still says reading drive F


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Make sure there is no cd in the drive and choose to restart without CD ROM support


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

got to volume lable , I hit enter , it gave me a serial number and then a c:\>

do you want me to restart at this time?


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

restarted got A:\>


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

you still there pc wiz ? I'm at the a prompt


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

at the a prompt type fdisk <enterr>

The next screen should be something similar to:

Your computer has a disk larger than 512 MB. This version of Windows includes improved support for large disks, resulting in more efficient

Select "Yes"

Then choose option 4 :
"Display partition information"

and make sure that Current fixed disk drive: 1 has Status is A and Type is PRI DOS.

If everything checkout correctly you can exit fdisk.

At this point we are going to create a new directory on the hard-drive and copy the installation files from the cd to the HD. Then launch the installation from the CD. We are doing so to prevent eventual issue with your cd-rom.

Here are the steps.

at the command prompt type:

C: <enter> (take us to the C: prompt)
md win98 <enter> (this will create a directory called win98)

Then reboot off the windows 98 bootdisk with cd-rom support. 
( Make sure that the windows 98 cd is not in the drive)

Once you reach the command prompt, you will need to access the windows directory on windows98 cd. Do you know what is the drive letter for the CD? Note if the drive letter was D: in windows, then you will need to choose E: because the RAM drive.

ex. type: 
E: <enter>

then type dir <enter> do you see a win98 or windows directory?


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

pc wiz ,,

Sorry bout delay in reply ,,, got windows reinstalled with minor problems . (I hope) I'll be around for an hour or so then won't be back till Sunday night . (work during the day) 

Question , got Linskys network card installed , do not plan on networking . Can I delete the network neighborhood icon off the desktop ?

Minor problem #1 -- vnetsup.vxd , vredir.vxd , and dfs.vxd warnings that they are missing . The machine seems to be working great except I need to hit any key to continue the loading process .

Minor problem #2 -- no sound --- in device manager I've got "other devices" , there is a "?" and a "!" . The device is "pci multimedia audio device" . When I hit properties I get "drivers not installed(code28)" . Still have another cd here with "sound driver for yamaha chips " and "sound driver for ess chips" . Could one of them be what I need ? If so I have been unable to figure out how to load them . There may be more questions to come but believe we're looking pretty good .

Thanks again for your time


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

I would recommend you use the TweakUI program to delete the Network Neighborhood icon.

Step1:
Download TweakUI from:
http://www.microsoft.com/ntworkstation/downloads/powertoys/networking/nttweakui.asp

Step2
Delete the Network Neighborhood icon:

1. Click Start, point to Settings, click Control Panel and then double- click
TweakUI.

2. Click the Desktop tab, clear the check mark next to the Network
Neithborhood, click OK, and then click OK.

3. Restart your computer.

---------------------
Minor problem #2: go to your computer vendor manifacturer and download sound card drivers for your system.
What is the make and model of your computer

Minor Problem 1: (Wait to work on this issue until you resolve Minor problem #2) Reason: updating device drivers may resolve issue. Else:
You can use System File Checker Tool (Sfc.exe) to extract the missing files:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;185836


----------



## Aragorn King (Mar 29, 2004)

Hello PC_Wiz,
Sorry to intrude here but I've tried for almost two hours to get a message to you elsewhere and it won't post.

I am using win98 but wanted to try XP. A friend said I could use them both without partitioning my machine. We left 98 in and loaded XP into a separate folder on C drive.

He said I could then use either OS......just change from one to the other. It did not work as he said it would. Had a very hard time getting out of XP and back to win98. Got that done finally with 98 startup disk and do now boot to 98.

The problem is: I want to get rid of all those XP files. My friend says just delete the XP folder from C drive. I don't think that will work.....and at this point I don't trust his information.

It appears you know a lot about this sort of problem. I hope you can tell me how to get rid of all the XP stuff. 

Thanks for being there.


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Hi Aragorn King here is a useful link to your questions:
http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;314052

NOTE: for future reference, just open a new thread. I'm sure either I or someone else would be able to help you answer or resolve your system problems.


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

The system is KTX . Built at local tech shop . We got it in 1998 .
Cpu type  amd k6-2 350mhz
Motherboard  powercolor a586b
Mothers chipset  alim1541 aladdin5
Modemus robotics 56k fax int pnp

Ive got the desktop icon removed , THANKYOU .

Now having a time trying to figure what kind of driver I need . Have I supplied enough info for help with research . 

Had a modem go bad awhile back that was replaced . I hadnt plugged the speakers in . Then it was working so great after reformatting I plugged them in and no sound .

Been very busy getting updates for last 6 years  Between microsoft and norton took a couple of nights . Just installed ad-aware , spybot , and aida32 . Still need zone alarm and hi-jack this . Have you any other suggestions . Starting it clean and want to keep that way . We get that sound and few files taken care of I'll be a happy camper . THANKS AGAIN


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Please check this and post reply:

In device manager expand the computer icon from a + to a - 
Does it say Advanced Configuration and Power Interface (ACPI) or something like Standard PCI?

Looks like your motherboard is a Super Power SP-A586b but I the only thing I was able to find was a BIOS update, then is not something we want to do rigth now. 

Do you have any information about the audio driver or chipset?

Make sure to install the antivirus and firewall last. 1st install all the updated drivers and the windows updates.


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

"advanced power management support"

chipset for motherboard chipset is ALi M1541 Aladdin5


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

Got problem#1 solved . Extracted those 3 files and reinstalled in system folder . Starts up no problem . 

Now just the sound ,,, Got booklet that came with system says "Main Board" .

Also cd with drivers listed for "main board for intel" , "main board for VIA" , "sound for yamaha", "sound for ESS" , any of these be right ?


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

See if you can install sound drivers by using hardware wizard and point installation files to the cd that come with your motherboard.
It will only install if it can find the proper drivers.


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

Tried to install new hardware , showed up as unknown pci audio device . Highlighted that , went to reinstal driver and did not find info on disk .


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Try to install the ESS Solo1 drivers from http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/87/87901.htm


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

Downloaded above driver . Tried to install . Said info not there .


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

I'm not sure if that is the correct driver, but searching the net using your motherboard info I come up with those drivers.

Is the audio driver an executable or a inf file?

If is an inf file do this:

Try to install the audio drivers manually from device manager. Make sure you point the installation to the proper inf file.


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

Said .EXE file . Tried to install with device manager said not there .


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Move the downloaded exe file to a newly createt folder on the desktop. Then make sure to extract all the files to that folder.
Once you done that point the installation filed to the newly created folder.


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

still nothing , info not there


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

What happen exactly when you double click on the exe file?
Does it launch a wizard or extract a file to a specific location?

You also mentioned that you have the manual for your motherboard. Does it say anything specific about a build in sound card? What is the revision model of your motherboard?

Also insert the cd that come with your motherboard and navigate it enterely to see if there is a driver of audio folder.


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

After unzipping and moving to desktop file . When clicked on nothing happens . When trying through device manager says can't find info . 

Jamicon Main Board Specs :

I
1 INTRODUCTION
1.1 Specifications
System Chipset AH-V MI542 and M1543
CPU	75~350MH/,, Intel Pentium P54C/P55C MMX,
Cyrix 6x86/6x86L/6x86MX/MII,
AMD K5/K6/K6-2, IDT (C6),
Host clock 60/66/75/83.3/95/100MH/,
Voltage	Switch Power 2.0V - 3.52V
Memory	Three 168-pin DIMM sockets (support
FP/EDO/SDRAM) up to 768MB
Cache	Onboard PBSRAM 512K(64Kx 64)
I/O	- Two high speed 16550 compatible serial
ports, one Multi-Mode Parallel Port fixed (SPP/EPP/ECP standard)
- Two Universal Serial Bus ports (USB)
- Keyboard, PS/2 Mouse
- Two IDE Ports (Bus Master Mode/Ultra DMA 33MB) or LS-120/ZIP disk driver
- Two 720KB/1.2MB/1.44MB/2.88MB floppy disk controller
BIOS	Award Green, Plug & Play
Expansion SlotS	One AGP, three PCI, and two ISA slots
Dimension	Four-layer PCB, AT size (220mm x 230mm)

CD info:

4 SOFTWARE DRIVER INSTALLATION
The CD came with the package is free of charge, including all our
products' drivers
Please run the "setup.exe" to install software in the following roots:
Mainboard Driver for Intel Chips
 Award PIIX4 INF update for Window 95
 Bus Master IDE drivers for OS2
 Bus Master IDE drivers for Windows 95
 Bus Master IDE drivers for Windows NT
 Intel PIIX4 INF update for Windows 95
Mainboard Driver for VIA Chips
 IDE drivers for Win95 & WinNT
 AGP driver
 USB and ACPI for Win95 & Win98
 INF (Power Management Setup)
Mainboard Drivers for ALI Chips
	AGP driver
	IDE drivers for Win95
	Award PIIX4 INF update for Windows95
Sound Driver for Yamaha Chips
 OS2, Win95, WinNT, Win98, Ystation
Sound Drivers for ESS Chips
	Audio Rack
	ES19688SB (Maestro 2)
«	ES1938 (Solo-1)
	ES1869F
	DOS, OS2, Win95, Win98, WinNT4.0, Win31
Others
 VGA Drivers for Intel 1740 chips
 BIOS Update Utility
 System Monitor
 SuperVB Antivirus Utility
40

Which do I try ?


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

You can try each one Individually windows should install the one that is right for the system


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

Hoping to be back to you within the hour . Am going to try all the drivers on that cd .


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

No such luck ,,, tried all drivers on disc and all said couldn't find info at that location . Even let it search whole disk in case I missed one . Now what?


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

are you pointing the installation directly to the different inf files or you let windows search for it?

Make sure to manually point the installation to the inf file


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

went to every one again and copied and pasted adresses , still no good .


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

When you try to install the drivers are you following steps similar to the one listed below?

In device manger , select the sound, video and games controller tab, double-click the device with a ! or ?, go to the driver tab and choose update driver.
Install from a list or specific location
Don't choose I'll choose the driver to install
When the hardware wizard appears, select I "have disk"
When the "install from disk" windows appears choose browse and point it to the different drivers folders present on your cd.

NOTE: The steps in 98 may be different, but the process is the same. Unfortunately I dont have win98 system in front of me at the moment.

By the way what are the major folders present on your motherboard cd? Are any folder like "audio or sound drivers" present on the cd?

If you unable to install from the cd, then search internet for the following drivers:

- ES19688SB (Maestro 2)
- ES1938 (Solo-1)
- ES1869F

Once you found, dowload them , and try to install them individually. Awfully you will be able to find the correct one.

I hope this help.


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

Downloaded all drivers and still no good . 

When I go control panel / multimedia properties / audio tab / playback devices greyed out , same with midi .

When I go device manager / sound video /
says "yamaha opl3-sax wdm driver"

That was not there earlier but there is a "!" on it . 


When I go device manager / other devices /
get to pci multi media device with a "?" and "!"

contents of cd is listed a few posts back . Scanned the list from book .

Could it be a bad sound card ?


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Most likely we do not have the correct drivers installed.

1) Download the yahama drivers from http://www.soundcard-drivers.com/drivers/39/39974.htm
2) Boot to safe mode and uninstall all the devices listed with a ! and ? under sound/multimedia 
3) Reboot
4) If windows detects new hardware, select to exit so you can manually install the drivers
5) Install teh yahama drives 
6) Post results.


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

said they were older than ones installed on yamaha , installed said conflict between versions . 

would no install any under pci multimedia device , said not found.


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

try this:

1. Right click My Computer and click Properties. Select the Device Manager tab,
click the '+' left to 'Sound, video and game controller'. Highlight the 
Yamaha sound card and click the Remove button. Click OK.

2.	Click Start, click Settings, click Control Panel and double click the Add
New Hardware icon. Click the Next button.

3.	Click to select "No, I want to select the hardware from a list" and click
Next.

4.	Select "Sound, video and game controllers" and click Next.

5.	Select the "Yamaha" under the Manufacturer list and select the "YAMAHA
OPL3-Sax WDM Driver" under the "Models" list. 

6. Click Next.


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

said files older than what is installed


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

What happen if you reinstall the old-one or just say do not replace


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

tried both ways and no change


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Does device manager show the problem devices with the error code 28 or anything else?


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

pci multi media code 28

yamaha code 10


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

Basically code 10 and 28 means that driver is not installed properly or you need to update the drivers.

I suggest to surf the net and see if you can find an updated driver for your sound card.

Windows is detecting the device properly but cannot locate the driver for it. So the issue is mainly with the sound card driver.

Also: Is the following key present in the registry?
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\BIOS\*YMH0007


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

Making progress!!!

Downloaded driver for ynf724 .

In device manager / sounds , video / now says :

Yamaha ds-x6 gameport
yamaha ds-x6 legacy sound system
yamaha ds-x6 pci audio codec
yamaha opl3-sax wdm driver

the last item has an "!" over it and still cannot find driver . Is this itam a driver already ? Am I looking for a driver for a driver??

Good news is we now have system sounds , start up , close program , etc . 
Also the unknown "pci multimedia audio device" is no longer there .


----------



## PC_Wiz (Nov 19, 2003)

For the items that shows a ? try to uninstall it from regular mode, then use the hardware wizard and see if tells you what is looking for

If not , make sure that all the devices installed on the system are working properly. If not install the update driver for that device.


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

got sound and music !!! item still with "!" , says its a driver .


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

Its been a week since reinstalling win 98 and all is as good as when first purchased!!! As expected a few small things still need explaining . Ran AIDA32 and it found the following .

1-no cpu L2 cache found
2- SSE is not supported
3-modern operating systems require at least 128MB system memory
4-system BIOS is more than 2 years old
5-video BIOS is more than 2 years old
6- 32-bit rendering is not supported

Reading what posts I've found I've decided not to update the BIOS . That is correct ???

What about the other stuff ???

Probably should do more RAM ??

Still have "!" over "yamaha opl3-sax wdm driver"

How do I get into see registry key "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\enum\BIOS\*YMH0007"???

Haven't seen PC WIZ for awhile now so if another knowledgeable person can help ,,,THANKS ...


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

Asking again ,,, reformatted with PC WIZ help . Have few questions and could use advice . Can anyone help ?


----------



## nottabadvue (Feb 19, 2004)

still looking for help


----------

